# Artic Freezer 13 hörbar laut.



## Himmelskrieger (3. Januar 2013)

*Artic Freezer 13 hörbar laut.*

Ich habe einen FX-8120 auf einen Asrock 970 Extreme 3 Board verbaut, Kühler ist ein Artic Freezer 13.

Laut Coretemp liegt die Temperatur meines FX-8120 bei etwa 22°C bei einer Raumtemperatur von 20°C , kann das stimmen? 

Allerdings ist der Kühler selbst im Idle ziemlich laut, worauf ich darauf tippe das er auf höster Drehzahl läuft, selbst auf dauer unter Prime 95 wird er nicht lauter. 
Im UEFI habe ich berreits von Full-On auf Automatic und Target Fan Speed Level 3 (höste ist 9) geschaltet.

Ich habe am CPU_Fan1 den Artic Freezer 13 Lüfter und am CPU_Fan2 den 220mm Lüfter an der Decke meines Haf 932.

Die Software von Asrock für OC, Lüftersteuerung, Teamperaturauslesung etc. hatte ich installiert gehabt, welche allerdings bei mir beim Start unter Windows 8 einen Bluescreen ausruft sobald ich es öffne. Unter Win 7 ging dies problemlos.

Hätte jemand eine Idee warum der Lüfter des Artic Freezer 13 so laut ist (CPU_Fan2 , also der 220mm von Coolermaster ist Flüsterleise, wie alle anderen Coolermaster Fans im Gehäuse.


----------



## mickythebeagle (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Artic Freezer 13 hörbar laut.*

die Lüfter , die im HAF932 verbaut sind drehen ja auch nur mit max. 660/rpm.
Der Freezer13/13Pro drehen ja im Idle schon mit über 1000/rpm.
Ich habe das selbe Gehäuse, und ich höre meinen 13 Pro nicht raus .
der Freezer13 hat auch nur einen 92mm Lüfter, der kann den FX garnicht so leise Kühlen als das Du Ihn nicht hörst.

Das ist eben die Krux mit den ASRock Boards. Es sind sehr gute Boards, aber die Lüftersteuerung ist fürn Popo


----------



## ct5010 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Artic Freezer 13 hörbar laut.*



Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Laut Coretemp liegt die Temperatur meines FX-8120 bei etwa 22°C bei einer Raumtemperatur von 20°C , kann das stimmen?


 
Nein.  Benutz  mal HWMonitor oder so, die liefern aus irgendeinem Grund höhere Temps^^


----------



## Noodels87 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Artic Freezer 13 hörbar laut.*



Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Im UEFI habe ich berreits von Full-On auf Automatic und Target Fan Speed Level 3 (höste ist 9) geschaltet.



Ich habe zwar nen Intel Board aber vielleicht ists ja genau so?
Dann müsstest du noch die "Target Temperature" oder so ahnlich einstellen.
Musst du mal im UEFI gucken wie warm die CPU da ist und dann den Wert 5°K drüber ansetzten wenn es nicht schon zu hoch ist.


----------



## Lyph (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Artic Freezer 13 hörbar laut.*

Vielleicht ist es ja das selbe Phänomen wie beispielsweise beim Sella, dort ist der Lüfter für Intel-System nahezu silent und bei AMD-Systemen störend wahrnehmbar.



> Beantworten wir sie zuerst für den noch frischen Alpenföhn Sella. *Auf der Intel-Plattform kann der Sella überzeugen*, aber nicht glänzen. Solide arbeitet der Kühler die Abwärme vom Prozessor weg und bleibt dabei ruhig, nah an der Grenze zum "lautlosen" Betrieb.
> 
> *Auf dem AMD-System hat dieser Eindruck jedoch keinerlei Bestand.* Unter lastfreiem Betrieb bleibt der Sella zwar unauffällig, belastet man die CPU jedoch ist dies vorbei. Bis zu knapp *30 dB(A)* dreht der Lüfter auf und spielt sich dabei deutlich hörbar auf. Die erreichten Temperaturen sind dabei auch nicht wirklich überzeugend. Zwar hat der Kühler zu keiner Zeit Probleme, aber andere Kühler sind hier besser.


 Quelle ht4u.net

2000rpm bei einem 92mm Lüfter sind schon nicht mehr silent, wie es einem der Hersteller suggeriert...


> ODer 92 mm PWM Lüfter ist über den Gesamten Drehzahlbereich flüsterleise, sogar unter Volllast. Um die CPU stets bei optimaler Temperatur zu halten, dreht der Lüfter 600 bis 2000 U/Min.





> 0.5 Sone @ 2000rpm Freezer 13
> 1.0 Sone @ 2030prm Boxed



Wären es wirklich 0.5 Sone, könnte man schon von einem leisen Lüfter reden, aber die Werte passen vorne und hinten nicht bei AMD-Systemen.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Artic Freezer 13 hörbar laut.*



Noodels87 schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar nen Intel Board aber vielleicht ists ja genau so?
> Dann müsstest du noch die "Target Temperature" oder so ahnlich einstellen.
> Musst du mal im UEFI gucken wie warm die CPU da ist und dann den Wert 5°K drüber ansetzten wenn es nicht schon zu hoch ist.


 
Werde ich machen, danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Artic Freezer 13 hörbar laut.*

Er ist immer noch deutlich leise als der Boxed meines Ahtlon X2^^, so schlimm ist es nun i nicht, 

die Temperaturen von HWMonitor: SYSTIN 24°C, CPUTIN 28°C, TMPIN3 40°C und AUXTIN 1°C was nicht stimmen kann.
Und bei FX-8120>Temperatures>Target steht 5°C. Der SYSFANIN (Der einzigste Lüfter der Angezeigt wird), dreht mit 690RPM-
Raumtemperatur liegt bei 18°C.

Ich werde jetzt mal im UEFI kucken, und dort die Temperaturen und Drehzahlen aufschreiben und die Taget CPU Temperatur anpassen.


----------



## Noodels87 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Artic Freezer 13 hörbar laut.*

Sag mal bescheid ob es geklappt hat!


----------



## Himmelskrieger (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Artic Freezer 13 hörbar laut.*

So, die Target Temperatur habe ich von 50°C auf 45°C runtergestellt, er hört sich etwas leise an, kann mich aber Irren.

Zu den Temperaturen und den Drehzahlen, 
CPU Temperatur: 40°C M/B 25°C

CPU_FAN1 (Artic Freezer 13) 1900rpm
CPU_FAN2 (Coolermaster 220mm) 430rpm


----------



## Noodels87 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Artic Freezer 13 hörbar laut.*

Du bist ja jetzt bei Target Fan Speed Level 3 und 1900 rpm richtig?
Stell doch mal den Target Fan Speed auf Level 1 speicher die einstellungen und geh gleich wieder ins BIOS und guck mal ob die Drehzahl runtergegangen ist! (Änderungen werden erst nacht Neustart übernommen)
Eigenlich müsste er nach unterschreiten der Targt Temperature weiter runterreglen. Der lüfter des Frezer 13 hat ja auch einen weiten regelbereich 600-2000 RPM.

Anmerkung zu meinen setup ich habe den Target Fan Speed auf Costum gestellt (88 von 255 bei mir 500RPM) weil bei Stufe 1 immer noch über 800 RPM anlagen war mir zu schnell.
Target Temperature habe ich auf 58°C stehen, weil sobald diese Temperatur überschritten wird ist da eigentlich nicht viel mit regeln der dreht dann gefühlt einfach voll auf. Kann ich aber nicht nachweisen weil bei mir die CPU Lüfter Drehzahl unter Windows nicht ausgelesen werden kann.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Artic Freezer 13 hörbar laut.*

Ich werde gleich mal den Level auf 1 stellen und Target wieder auf 50°C, wenn er vollaufdreht wenn diese überschritten wird, stelle ich die lieber wieder hoch.
Falsch er immer noch so schnell dreht, werde ich mal mit Custom rumspielen. 

Wie heiß darf denn der FX-8120 werden?

Edit: so, im UEFI habe ich Target Fan Speed auf Level 1 gestellt und Target CPU Temperatur auf 55°C.

Der Lüfter dreht jetzt mit 1736rpm und der CPU_Fan2 (Coolermaster) mit 430rpm. 
Der Lüfter ist jetzt deutlich leiser, und für mich jetzt nicht mehr störend, wenn ich ein Vid kucke oder was spiele ich der Ton deutlich lauter davon, und den Lüfter kann man garnicht hören., 

Im Idle wird der FX-8120 31°C warm (CPUTIN), werde mal Prime laufen lassen und die Temperatur dazuschreiben.

So: Unter Prime95 geht er auf 58°C max. , bis wie viel Grad sind den ok für einen FX8120.


----------



## Noodels87 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Artic Freezer 13 hörbar laut.*

Übertaktest du eigentlich?
Wenn nicht hast du dich eigentlich schon mal mit Undervoltig beschäftigt?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Artic Freezer 13 hörbar laut.*

Übertaktet hatte ich bis jetzt nur meine Geforce 9500GT, brachte 10% mehr fps in BF3. 

Übertaktet habe ich eben per AMD Overdrive mal den "CPU getestet", er bliebt immer unter 60°C unter Vollast bei 8x3,5Ghz, aber der CPU Kühler drehte halt voll auf weil es über 55°C ging. Bei 3,5Ghz wurde er bis zu 57°C warm. 

Aber richtig mit OC im BIOS habe ich mich nicht beschäftigt, nur damals mit dem alten Atlon X2, worauf Windows aber instabil wurde (bei 100mhz mehr Takt ohne Voltage anhebung)

Untervolting habe ich bis jetzt eher auch nur gehört, weiß halt das es darum geht den CPU mit einer niedriegeren Spannung zu versorgen, wodurch er weniger Strom verbraucht und eine geringere Abwärme erzeugt, richtig?


----------



## Noodels87 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Artic Freezer 13 hörbar laut.*



> weniger Strom verbraucht und eine geringere Abwärme erzeugt



Genau darum geht es! 

Wollte ich nur mal anmerken weil du damit den Rechner noch leiser bekommen kannst, falls du lust hast dich damit zu beschäftigen und dir das zutraust (schwer ist es aber nicht).

Hast du jetzt mal versucht mit Costum Fann Speed den lüfter noch weiter runter zu regeln?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Artic Freezer 13 hörbar laut.*

Nein, habe ich nicht getan, von der Lautstärke ist es für mich ok. Es ist nicht störend, ist recht leise.

Zur maximalen Betriebstemperatur habe ich bis jetzt nur eines gefunden , dort steht 61°C, ist die wirklich so niedrig?, dachte so ein CPU dürfte deutlich heißer werden, hätte jetzt 80°C gedacht.
AMD FX-Series FX-8120 - FD8120FRW8KGU / FD8120FRGUBOX / FD8120FRGUWOX

Stimmt diese max. Temperatur von 61°C?


----------



## Noodels87 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Artic Freezer 13 hörbar laut.*

61°C die werden schon stimmen es stellt sich blos die frage wo die Temperatur gemessen wird.

Bei Intel werden montan als maximalen Temperaturen auf der Heatspreader Oberfläche gemessen. Also an einem Punkt wo man selber garnicht weiß wie heis es dort ist.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Artic Freezer 13 hörbar laut.*

Ich habe folgene Temperaturen im HardwareMonitor: CPUTIN 40°C und beim FX-8120 steht Package 10°C (20°C Raumtemperatur)
Sollten 60°C CPUTIN noch im Grünen Rahmen sein, oder sind die schon bedenklich unter volllast?

Mit Speedfan habe ich die selben Werte wie Hardware Monitor.


----------



## Noodels87 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Artic Freezer 13 hörbar laut.*

Da kann ich jetzt auch keine Verlässiliche Aussage zu treffen, bin aber der Meinung das die Temperatur noch in Ordnung geht.

Dazu vielleich mal interessant zu lesen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...alkis-blog-16-vertrauen-ist-gut-wirklich.html


----------



## Himmelskrieger (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Artic Freezer 13 hörbar laut.*

Danke, das ist gut zu wissen, dann sollte ja noch alles ok sein.
Weist du ob der FX8150 im Vergleich zum FX8120 anders ist, oder ist es der selbe Chip nur mit einen höheren Multiplikator (oder das der 8120 der selbe mit einen kleineren Multiplikator ist). 

Die Metallbox ist ja gleich für den 8120/8150, ist halt ein Aufkleber drauf der anders ist, sonst an der Verpackung ist nix anders.
Hab den FD8120FRGUBOX, (125w wie 8150) , könnte ich den problemlos übertakten das er von der Leistung ein FX8150 ist?.


----------



## Noodels87 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Artic Freezer 13 hörbar laut.*

Ja das könntest du dann würde ich aber zu einem Grösseren Kühler raten!
z.B: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Himmelskrieger (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Artic Freezer 13 hörbar laut.*

Einen neuen Kühler wollte ich jetzt nicht holen, sollte das nicht theoretisch mit dem Boxed Kühler auch klappen?, was ich bis jetzt gefunden habe, das der 8150 einfach nur einen höheren Multiplikator hat als der 8120, oder gibt es noch andere Unterschiede?


----------



## sikeij (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Artic Freezer 13 hörbar laut.*

Hi,
hab auch den Freezer 13 (ohne Pro). Dreht bei mir im Idle auf <600 rpm, allerdings MSI Board und Intel CPU. 1700 sind schon sehr laut. Kannst du die Drehzahl fixen (im Bios)? Wenn ja versuch es und starte Prime oder Core Damage. 
Alternative wäre ein stärkerer Kühler und und den per Adapter auf 7 oder 5 V einstellen. Lüftersteuerung bei AsRock ist wohl echt sch....
Wenn dich 1700 rpm nicht stören (kann ich kaum glauben), muss dein restliches System ja extrem laut sein oder deine Graka überdröhnt alles...

ps: lass die Finger vom Boxed. Sind bei Intel schon schlecht, aber bei AMD ist eine Turbine leise dagegen.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Artic Freezer 13 hörbar laut.*

Die Graka ist unhörbar, nachdem ich über Aftherburner die Lüfterdteuerung angepasst, davor wurde diese aber auch nur bei Volllast hörbar (Ist eine XFX 7850 Core Edi.), der Lüfter bleibt unter 60% solange die Karte nicht heißer wird als 70°C, was sie auch nicht wird. Wenn sie über 70°C heiß wird, dreht der Lüfter bei 80°C voll auf.

Also meine HDD wenn die arbeitet ist deutlich lauter als der Lüfter.
Automatic Mode ist bei mir nicht verfügbar, oder durch eine andere Funktion evt. deaktiviert? (Cool'n'Quiet?).

Also mich stört die Lautstärke nicht, mein alter Boxed des Ahtlon X2 war sehr sehr viel Lauter. 
Ich nutze den Boxed ja nicht, hatte mir deswegen ja den Freezer 13 gekauft, wobei der Boxed beim 8120/8150 garnicht so schwach aussieht. 


Aber da der FX8120 und FX8150 von dem was ich bis jetzt gefunden habe, komplett gleich sind, der 8120 aber einen geringeren Multiplikator besitzt sollte es doch problemlos möglich sein den 8120 zu eine 8150 zu übertakten, selbst mit Boxed Kühler (und  somit auch problemlos mit den Freezer 13 der eine Kühlleistung von 200w hat, der Boxed 125w).

Bei Wikipedia sind auch nur die Taktfrequenzen anders, die anderen Daten sind für alle FX-81xx Modelle gleich.

FX-8120: Bus Speed 200.7mhz | Multiplikator x 15.5 | 3,1Ghz
FX-8150: Bus Speed 200.7mhz | Multiplikator x 18.0 | 3,6Ghz

Sollte keine Probleme geben wenn ich den Multi auf 18 anhebe, ohne die Spannung (die von AMD schon sehr hoch angesezt ist laut den OC Check der Bullis hier).


----------



## Noodels87 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Artic Freezer 13 hörbar laut.*

Das könntest du versuchen. Wichtig währe dann aber das du voher alle Spannung die BIOS noch auf "AUTO" stehen auf ihren Standard Wert Fixierst, sonst würde das Board mit erhöhung des Taktes die Spannungen mit anheben.
Dann musst du dich in 100 MHz Schritten an den maximal möglichen Takt herantasten. Also 100 MHz hochtakten kurzen Check mit Prime95 ob es stabil ist 5-15min dann wieder 100 MHz hoch... .

Aber immer dran denken die Garantie ist dann futsch. Und immer schon die Temperaturen im Auge behalten. Achso ja lass bloss die Finger vom Boxed Kühler!!!


----------



## Himmelskrieger (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Artic Freezer 13 hörbar laut.*

Der bleibt in der Metall Dose , die Garantie, braucht man die wirklich?, mal kucke wann ich dazu komme, aber bis jetzt brauche ich es noch nicht, werde es aus Faulheit erstmal nicht machen 

Kann ich den Boxed des alten AM2+ System gegen einen normalen 140mm austauschen? (Sollte mit Tesa halten, so hielt er auch 1 Jahr im Gehäuse), oder sollte es dann Probleme bei der Kühlleistung geben?, oder kann ich den Boxed Kühler des AM3+ auf das AM2+ Board klemmen?, sollte wegen der höheren Leistung eig. etwas leiser seien.

Edit: Zur Lautstärke meines PC's, meine PS3 Slim ist deutlich lauter.


----------



## tobias021 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Artic Freezer 13 hörbar laut.*

Ich habe den Freezer auch ... werde ihn aber seretzen durch Alpenföhn k2 aus dem Grund der Freezer kann bei mir nur nach oben  eingebaut werden das heißt er zieht luft von der Grafikkarte und pustet sie nach oben raus da mein Case oben zu ist macht das kaum sin und gibt hitzestau ! zudem sind zwischen graka und Lüfter nur 4-5 cm platz !


----------



## Noodels87 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Artic Freezer 13 hörbar laut.*

Ne die meisten brauchen die Garantie nicht, aber ich musste ja mal drauf hinweisen. Habe selten von einem Prozessor gehört der im Normbetrieb ausgefallen ist.

Also ich weiß jetzt nich welchen Boxed Kühler du zu deinem AM2+ Models dazubekommen hast, aber ich weiß jetzt nicht die haben ja höchstens ein 70 mm Lüfter oder so drauf wie wilst du da ein 4 mal so grosses Model besfestigen.
Den Kühler den Kühler des FX müsstest du durchaus auf deinen AM2+ schnallen können der müsste eigentlich stärker sein. Musst du einfach mal gucken welcher mehr Heatpipes hat, wie gross der Lüfter ist (Höhe und Durchmesser), wie viele Aluminiumlamellen vorhaden sind dann kann das bei anährend gleicher Konstruktion schon halbwegs vergleichen. Befestigungssystem ist ja gleich geblieben.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Artic Freezer 13 hörbar laut.*

Der Boxed des AM2+ hat gar keine Heatpipes, der AM3+ sind 4 (pro Seite), größer ist auch auch deutlich. 
Werde dann mal probieren ob er passt.

Den 140mm würde ich per Tesa schon befestigen, wollte nur fragen ob möglich wäre von der Leistung her, der wäre nämlich erheblich Leiser (Auf der Packung steht 14db , der war auch sehr leise, hab aber keinen Platz im Case für einen Lüfter, deswegen ist er nicht verbaut.


----------



## micsterni14 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Artic Freezer 13 hörbar laut.*

Es wird nicht klappen, den Hitzkopf von CPU mit diesem Kühler vernünftig und vorallem leise zu kühlen, plane nochmal 40€ für einen neuen Kühler ein, oder wechsel zu Intel!

4 Module mit 125W und evtl OC = 

mfg


----------



## Himmelskrieger (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Artic Freezer 13 hörbar laut.*

Also etwas OC sollte beim 8120 mit einen 200 Watt Kühler drin sein.

Der AM3+ Boxed Kühler läuft problemlos auf den AM2+ Board, deutlich leiser ist er dazu (das Netzteil bleibt trotzdem sehr laut, zwar nicht so laut wie das des Nec 120RF-2, das ist deutlich lauter als die Delta Lüfter darin.

Intel kommt erstmal nicht infrage, mag AMD halt mehr , bin damit groß geworden, bis jetzt immer Wunschlos Glücklich.
Hatte bis jetzt nur einen Pentium 2, und 2 Xeon mit 2,4Ghz , alle 3 sind im Ruhestand.

Ein Gehäuse für das AM2+ System habe ich noch gefunden (und es war nie ein Intel drin^^).
Das von einen alten Micromaxx System von glaub Lidl (war nicht mein PC), war vorher ein Ahtlon 64 drin, nun ein Ahtlon 64 X2, zu den Temperaturen kann ich nix sagen, werden dank des Gehäuses aber nicht so toll sein, eine HDD fehlt mir jetzt für Windows.
Der 140mm Passte natürlich nicht in Gehäuse.


Denke das wars dann mit den Thread, ich wäre fertig.


----------

